# Comcast Philly, When??



## Lem (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a Philly fan and a subscriber to MLB Extra Innings. When will we be seeing Phillies game on Comcast? So far all we've gotten on MLBEI is the other team's feed. Last year, if I recall correctly, the Philly feed was picked up sometime around mid-season. Does anybody know what's going on?:eek2:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Comcast will not supply the Phillies, Flyers or Sixers to DirecTV or Dish at all.

Not gonna happen unless someone throws a lot of money or the gov'ment gets involved...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

To be honest, the boys in Harrisburg should have said the following to the Phillies:

We're putting up $174M for the new stadium. You're putting up $172M. In exchange for these public funds, you and Comcast will no longer prevent the signal from being broadcast nationally. You WILL be good citizens and help promote the city by allowing Philadelphia expatriates to see their hometown team on packages like Extra Innings.

You want to keep your signal private? Buy your own damn stadium.

I can dream can't I?


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> Comcast will not supply the Phillies, Flyers or Sixers to DirecTV or Dish at all.
> 
> Not gonna happen unless someone throws a lot of money or the gov'ment gets involved...


Whichever comes first is when you'll see CSN Philly on D*....hell freezing over or E* adding YES Network, my money is on hell freezing over first


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

coldsteel said:


> Comcast will not supply the Phillies, Flyers or Sixers to DirecTV or Dish at all.
> 
> Not gonna happen unless someone throws a lot of money or the gov'ment gets involved...


Comcast did in fact supply the Phillies games in HD last season to D* and I still expect them again this season at some point. It was part of the deal between MLB, In Demand and D* during the EI negotiations that E* felt they did not want to take part of.....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Lem said:


> I'm a Philly fan and a subscriber to MLB Extra Innings. When will we be seeing Phillies game on Comcast? So far all we've gotten on MLBEI is the other team's feed. Last year, if I recall correctly, the Philly feed was picked up sometime around mid-season. Does anybody know what's going on?:eek2:


Even though a *very* large portion of our tax dollars here in PA go to Philly to fund everything such as their mass transit and sports stadiums, PA citizens outside of Philly (and Pittsburgh, too) get little in return. 'Shut up and pay your taxes' is what we are told. Comcrap answers to nobody. Comcrap runs the show there. Comcrap is in Rendell's pocket and Rendell being a good old Philly lawyer and former mayor, plus, with Arlen Spector being from Philly, Comcrap has their hands in his pockets, too. Hell, Rendell even does a TV program about the Philly Eagles each week during the season. Yes, our governor whom we pay to do his elected full time job, is also a TV star on a local Philly football show.

I wouldn't expect to ever see CSN Philly on D* or E* other than the handful of HD games you see on NHL CI or MLB EI that the leagues make Comcrap supply. No idea how MLB or NHL gets the few CSN Philly feeds they do for their sports packages. Must be some good arm twisting or something for the 3 or 4 HD feeds per season. Specter is up for re-election next year and Rendell will be done in 2010.

I would expect YES to be on E* and for hell to have long frozen over before we ever see CSN Philly on D*.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

MLBEI did show the Philly Comcast feeds last season at some point. I think it was pretty much when the Phillies were at home.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I did see a few CSN Philly HD feeds of Phillies games, and I recall most of them were, what I termed, "squish-o-vision". A 16:9 signal showing at 4:3. No idea if this was a CSN or D* problem, but it only was on the CSN Philly HD feed..weird.


----------



## gcd0865 (Jul 23, 2008)

Also being discussed in this thread - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155765

I think the only way to solve this problem is lots of phone calls to DirecTv and especially MLB (I've already made mine).


----------



## nybill38 (Jan 25, 2009)

I got an e-mail direct from Comcast Philly and according to that they do make their signal available to Directv for MLBIE....also according to that e-mail it is up to MLB which games get shown....whether or not that last part is true I have no way of knowing


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

They were shown dozens of times last season on EI.If I recall they were mostly home games they used CSN along with the other feed.IMHO as long as the game is on I don't care who's showing the game.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been away for the last 3 weeks & haven't seen too much ball.Have they used CSN P at all this year yet ? I saw Rogers SportsNet HD from Canada tonight.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

nybill38 said:


> I got an e-mail direct from Comcast Philly and according to that they do make their signal available to Directv for MLBIE....also according to that e-mail it is up to MLB which games get shown....whether or not that last part is true I have no way of knowing


I wouldn't believe anything comcrap says...


----------



## Lem (Mar 11, 2009)

MLBEI has picked up the Phillies feed from WPHL Ch 17 this afternoon (on Ch 744, MLBEI). At least it's a start.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I wouldn't believe anything comcrap says...


The Padres said the same thing about MLB too choosing which feeds to use.
They used SD 4 the other night.

Who knows :shrug:


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

D is using CSN Philadelphia on channels 721 & 721-1 today. :goodjob:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Lem said:


> MLBEI has picked up the Phillies feed from WPHL Ch 17 this afternoon (on Ch 744, MLBEI). At least it's a start.


Also tonight and Sunday against the Skankees....errr Yankees.


----------

